# Tommy's 2008 NGRC Day 2 (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a walk through the show. It was in 5 different areas and seemed kinda of disconnected. 



















There were more models to see. 













































































































I stopped by the Live Steam track and said hi to Bob. 











Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Tommy, are the models for sale or in competition? I'm especially interested in #10, the Cooter Town Station. If it was for sale, do you remember who had it for sale? Or if it was in competition, who did it? If you have any more photos showing the signs close up and legible please post them. Thanks. 

George


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

George, 
I don't have any answers for you. Maybe someone else knows more about them. I am not staying at the San Marcos and I don't think I will be going back to the convention. I plan on going to the MLS party tomorrow and then I'm headed to a place north of Phoenix. 

Update 
I knew that Depot looked familiar. Don't know how to link, but go to the Buildings Forum - New Depot Finished 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 04/30/2008 11:09 PM
Tommy, are the models for sale or in competition? I'm especially interested in #10, the Cooter Town Station. If it was for sale, do you remember who had it for sale? Or if it was in competition, who did it? If you have any more photos showing the signs close up and legible please post them. Thanks. 
George




 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/7/postid/25876/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Those numbered models are part of the Model contest, so I doubt that they are for sale. There are a very few good buys at the show. And everyone is charging sales tax. The guy from St Aubins says that the tax guys are really checking them here and did also at ECLSTS. 
Paul


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 05/01/2008 10:11 AM
Those numbered models are part of the Model contest, so I doubt that they are for sale. There are a very few good buys at the show. And everyone is charging sales tax. The guy from St Aubins says that the tax guys are really checking them here and did also at ECLSTS. 
Paul




At the SELSTS I found very few "deals" minus the Climax I bought for less than $250...I plan on going back next year, but was the least impressed with the "Sale" part of the show there! 

No Matter, Y'all have fun! 

cale


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Rayon (denray) the creator of the Cooter Town Station won a major award (People's Choice, I believe) for his model!! 
It was very impressive, up close and personal like, and the details were fantastic!!! 
Congratulations, Dennis!!!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great weathering on those RGS cars, especially the gondola!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love this station! 










He needs one figure with a gray backside. Notice the guy painting the bench gray?


----------

